# Zeitreisen-Filme!



## Floyder (10. November 2009)

Hi!
In letzter Zeit schaue ich sehr gerne Filme mit Zeitreisen und wollte mal fragen, welche ihr so kennt.

Meine Favoriten:
Butterfly Effect
Beschreibung:
Bereits während seiner schweren Kindheit wurde Evan wegen seiner ständigen Blackouts von einem Psychologen behandelt, der ihm dazu riet, Tagebuch zu führen... Als Collegestudent entdeckt Evan nun, dass er mithilfe seiner alten Tagebücher wie mit einer Zeitmaschine in die Vergangenheit reisen kann. Er beschließt, die schrecklichen Ereignisse seiner Jugend im Nachhinein zu korrigieren. Doch jede Änderung der Vergangenheit hat in der Gegenwart unerwartete katastrophale Auswirkungen...

Ein super genialer Film, besonders der erste Teil, der zweite ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

The I inside
Beschreibung:
Simon Cable erwacht wie einer, der zu lange unter Wasser die Luft angehalten hat und den es nun ebenso erschreckt und gierig nach Sauerstoff verlangt. Die Umgebung, in der er sich befindet, nimmt er erst auf einen zweiten Blick als Krankenzimmer wahr - in dem der nette Dr. Newman sich bemüht, Simon den Übergang vom Koma zur Realität so erträglich wie möglich zu gestalten. Durch behutsames Befragen seines Patienten und mit wohldosierten Antworten vermittelt Dr. Newman dem jungen Mann, der offensichtlich Probleme hat sich zu erinnern, was geschehen ist. Überaus schockiert und in höchstem Maße erregt muss Simon erfahren, dass er wohl in einen schrecklichen Unfall verwickelt war. Simon glaubt, er sei vergiftet worden... Er habe angeblich zwei Jahre im Koma gelegen! Heute sei der 29. Juli 2002. Simons Erinnerung aber endet im Jahr 2000. In langen Gesprächen beginnt Dr. Newman behutsam die Psyche seines Patienten wieder aufzubauen. Doch der wird zunehmend von Bildern ihm unbekannter Erinnerungen, ja sogar von Halluzinationen gequält. Als er erfährt, dass ihn seine Ehefrau besuchen wird, fällt Simon aus allen Wolken. Er kann sich nicht daran erinnern, jemals geheiratet zu haben. Als er dies der hübschen jungen Frau sagt, die ihn umarmt und küsst, verschwindet diese spurlos. Realität und Traum verschwimmen und für ihn beginnt ein Balanceakt zwischen den Zeitebenen. Simon muss herausfinden, was wirklich passiert ist - und zwar schnell.

Ebenfalls packend und super spannend, wenn man Zeitreisen mag, muss man diesen Film gesehen haben!

The Jaket
Beschreibung:
Jack Starks bekommt im ersten Irak-Krieg eine Kugel in den Kopf und wird nach Hause geschickt. Aufgrund des traumatischen Erlebnisses leidet er unter Amnesie. Als er wegen des Mordes an einem Cop unschuldig vor Gericht steht, versagt sein Verstand. An Weihnachten 1992 wird er in eine Nervenheilanstalt eingeliefert und ist dort den experimentellen Methoden von Dr. Becker ausgeliefert. Der sperrt ihn in einem "Jacket" (einer Zwangsjacke) verpackt in einen Leichenschrank. Starks hyperventiliert - und findet sich plötzlich 15 Jahre in der Zukunft wieder, bei der inzwischen erwachsenen Jackie, der er kurz vor dem Cop-Mord bei einer Reifenpanne geholfen hat. Als er sich vorstellt, wird die junge Frau hysterisch - und erzählt Jack Starks, dass er tot ist, seit Anfang 1993. Wieder zurück in der Gegenwart bleiben ihm noch wenige Tage bis zu seinem Tod...

Mein absoluter Favorit unter den Zeitreisen-Filmen! Super spannend und anspruchsvoll!

Mögt ihr dieses Subgenre? Welche Filme kennt ihr?
Legt mal los, ich bin gespannt!

Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Back to the Future ist n Zeitloser Klassiker ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt mit Star Trek: First Contact komme kriege ich haue oder?


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)

*Bill & Ted's verrückte Reise durch die Zeit.*

Bill und Ted haben ein Problem: Wenn sie ihre Geschichtsprüfung nicht bestehen können und dadurch ihren Schulabschluss nicht schaffen, soll Ted auf eine Militärakademie geschickt werden und die Band „Wyld Stallyns“ (dt. wilde Hengste) der beiden Teenager müsste sich auflösen. Ein Zeitreisender namens Rufus aus der Zukunft stellt ihnen eine Zeitmaschine in Form einer Telefonzelle zur Verfügung, weil sie später mit ihrer Band und der Musik seine Welt retten sollen. Das geht aber nur, wenn die beiden weiter zusammenbleiben können. Bill und Ted reisen in dieser Telefonzelle durch die Zeit und nehmen Sokrates, Napoleon, Ludwig van Beethoven, Johanna von Orleans, Dschingis Khan, Sigmund Freud, Billy the Kid und Abraham Lincoln in das Amerika der 1980er Jahre mit, wo die historischen Gestalten ein Riesenchaos anrichten, verhaftet und in der Polizeiwache eingesperrt werden. Es gelingt Bill und Ted, die historischen Persönlichkeiten zu befreien. Ihr Vortrag mit den historischen Personen wird ein Riesenerfolg, und sie bestehen die Prüfung und können weiter zusammen in ihrer Band spielen.

*Bill & Ted’s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft *

Bill und Ted sollen umgebracht werden. Dazu werden zwei Roboter zu den beiden geschickt, die identisch aussehen und deren Platz einnehmen sollen. Das gelingt. Neben diversem Chaos, was die beiden Roboter anrichten, übernehmen sie auch die Freundinnen der „echten“ Bill und Ted.
Bill und Ted derweil kommen in eine Art Hölle, in denen sie ihren schlimmsten Albträumen ausgesetzt sind. Ted ist nun doch auf der Militärakademie gelandet, Bill wird immer von seiner Großmutter besabbert und andere Widerlichkeiten geschehen. Der Tod persönlich macht ihnen schließlich ein Angebot, ein Spiel gegen ihn zu spielen. Wenn Bill und Ted gewinnen, dürfen sie wieder auf die Erde, wenn sie verlieren, gehören sie dem Tod. Bill und Ted schlagen den Tod in jedem gespielten Spiel und Tod verlangt nach jeder Niederlage ein weiteres Spiel. Nachdem Bill und Ted ihn in Twister schlagen gibt Tod auf. So muss er mit Bill und Ted auf die Erde zurück und ihnen helfen, die Roboter auszuschalten. Nach vielen verwirrenden Wendungen im Himmel, wo Bill und Ted auf Gott und alte berühmte Persönlichkeiten treffen, nehmen sie die außerirdischen Wissenschaftler „Volle“ und „Kanne“ mit auf die Erde und das Unternehmen beginnt. Schließlich besiegen Bill und Ted ihre Doppelgänger mit der Hilfe der Außerirdischen (die vorher zu „Einem“ mutieren) und dem Tod. Kurz vor einem Konzert ihrer Wyld Stallyns fahren sie noch einmal mit ihren Freundinnen in der Telefonzelle durch die Zeit, um 10 Sekunden später mit ihren Frauen, ihren eigenen Kindern und langen Bärten wiederzukehren und ein Konzert zu geben.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Back to the Future ist n Zeitloser Klassiker ^^_


/sign!!!

Wie heisst der film, wo die zu den dinos reisen, den Butterfly effect ausloesen und dann die stadt zuerst von pflanzen dann von affendinos und anderem zeuch angegriffen wird?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /sign!!!



/sign zum /sign

zurück in die zukunft ist einfach ein klassiker ^^ auch wenn ich den ersten um längen besser als den 2ten fand


----------



## K0l0ss (10. November 2009)

Back to the Future ist ja mal geil.

1 und 3 sind beide sehr gut. 2 gefällt mir nicht ganz so. Aber lustig zu sehen, wie die Filmemacher damals die Zukunft gesehen habe, in der wir heute fast leben.


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2009)

Zurück in die Zukunft > All



dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie heisst der film, wo die zu den dinos reisen, den Butterfly effect ausloesen und dann die stadt zuerst von pflanzen dann von affendinos und anderem zeuch angegriffen wird?


Klingt ja interessant. Würd ich auch gerne wissen wie der Film heißt ^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2009)

*Hier* sind auch so einige Film-Auflistungen zu TARDIS (*T*ime *A*nd *R*elative *D*imension(s) *I*n *S*pace)(Zeit und relative Dimension(en) im Weltraum). 
Das Wort _Tardis_ stammt aus dem Lateinischen und bedeutet ebenso wie das französische oder spanische _tard_, _spät_ oder _in der Zeit fortgeschritten_.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

"The One" mit Jet Li könnte man auch darunter zählen.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

zählen auch filme aus der Vergangenheit die eine mögliche Zukunft zeigen sollen

ich spreche hier auf den Film "Metropolis" an :>


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Mir fällt grade ein Film ein, bei dem das alles nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist, den ich aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ACHTUNG SPOILER: 



Spoiler



The 13th Floor



Auch ganz gut ist *12 Monkeys* - ich liebe den Film einfach, auch wenn er technisch (absichtlich?!) nicht so toll ist. Bei "The One" sind es aber doch unterschiedliche Universen, oder nicht?
Zu "Zurück in die Zukunft" sag ich nur: Erst am Samstag habe ich das Paket mit allen drei Filmen für 9,99 EUR erstanden - tolle Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /sign!!!
> 
> Wie heisst der film, wo die zu den dinos reisen, den Butterfly effect ausloesen und dann die stadt zuerst von pflanzen dann von affendinos und anderem zeuch angegriffen wird?



Hmm bin mir nicht sicher, aber meine das war irgendwas mit Sound of Thunder


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_


Teal schrieb:



			Mir fällt grade ein Film ein, bei dem das alles nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist, den ich aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ACHTUNG SPOILER: 



Spoiler



The 13th Floor



Auch ganz gut ist *12 Monkeys* - ich liebe den Film einfach, auch wenn er technisch (absichtlich?!) nicht so toll ist. Bei "The One" sind es aber doch unterschiedliche Universen, oder nicht?
Zu "Zurück in die Zukunft" sag ich nur: Erst am Samstag habe ich das Paket mit allen drei Filmen für 9,99 EUR erstanden - tolle Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



12 Monkeys hab ich nach na Viertel Stunde den Faden Verloren ^^
The Time Machien is auch nicht schlecht als er immer wiede rversucht seine Frau zu retten _


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Echt? Nach 15 Minuten schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste 12 Monkeys aber auch mehrmals sehen um wirklich alle Details zu bemerken. Genialer Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Echt? Nach 15 Minuten schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab 12 Monkeys nach nicht mal ganz 10 Minuten ausgemacht, ka wieso ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Flache Dialoge ??_


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm bin mir nicht sicher, aber meine das war irgendwas mit Sound of Thunder


aja, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Sound_of_Thunder


----------



## BimmBamm (11. November 2009)

Eine umfangreichere Liste mit Reviews verschiedener Filme findest Du unter http://www.timetravelreviews.com/movies_list.html

Der Klassiker ist natürlich "The Time Machine" von 1960 (trotz erheblicher Schwächen im Vergleich zum Buch immer noch um Längen besser als die mißratene Neuverfilmung).

"12 Monkeys" ist übrigens ein Remake des Kurzfilms "La jetée" von Chris Marker - die gesamte Grundstruktur des neuen Streifens ist im Original bereits enthalten. Auf arte lief das Ding mal mit einem anschließenden "Kommentar", der fast interessanter als der Streifen selbst war.

Mein persönlicher "WTF!?"-Film unter den Zeitreise-Geschichten ist "Primer" - einmal bisher gesehen; wenig verstanden. Hirnmasturbation vom allergemeinsten! Erst beim zweiten bzw. dritten Mal soll man angeblich in der Lage sein, das Ding wirklich zu verstehen.


----------



## Teal (12. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Flache Dialoge ??_


Fande ich gar nicht. Der Problem ist eben, dass der Film wirklich Zeit braucht, um sein volles Potential zu entwickeln. Zudem habe zumindest ich beim ersten mal Ansehen nur wenige der vielen versteckten Details gefunden, die maßgeblich zur Story beitragen. Hat man aber erst alle Teile des Puzzles zusammengefügt, ergibt sich ein tolles Gesamtbild.

Mit ist übrigens noch ein weiterer Klassiker aus den 80er-Jahren eingefallen, den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kann, anschaun!

Eher erschreckend war hingegen dieser Film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel Blödheit kann die Zukunft gar nicht ertragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin mal wieder eine Komödie, bei der ich mich sehr amüsiert habe.


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Den Film Hatte ich Fast Vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Franzosich is er 100ma besser als auf deutsch (leider)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jean Reno <3_


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2009)

ein absolutes Muss in der Fraktion "Was-wäre-wenn-Zeitreise-Filme" ist "Der letzte Countdown"
Thema:was wäre wenn ein amerikanischer Flugzeugträger der Gegenwart vollbewaffnet in die Vergangenheit geschleudert wird.genau ein Tag vor dem Angriff der Japaner auf Pearl Harbour...
hier der wiki-link dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_letzte_Countdown


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Da fällt mir doch spontan noch ein Film ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz nett, aber leider nicht wirklich der Überhammer...


----------



## Knallfix (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derchidori (21. November 2009)

Donne Darko ist wirklich genial. Kennt den wer?



> Donnie Darko ist ein intelligenter und kreativer, aber psychisch labiler Teenager, der mit seinen Eltern, einer älteren und einer jüngeren Schwester in einer Kleinstadt in Middlesex, Virginia lebt. Er wird von einer Psychiaterin in Sitzungen und mit Medikamenten behandelt. In der Nacht des 2. Oktober stürzt das Triebwerk eines Flugzeuges auf das Haus seiner Familie und trifft Donnies Zimmer. Er überlebt nur deshalb, weil ihm in der Nacht zuvor ein Wesen namens „Frank“ in einem Hasenkostüm erschienen ist. „Frank“ hatte Donnie dazu gebracht, das Haus zu verlassen. In der Morgendämmerung erwacht er auf einem Golfplatz. Als Donnie nach Hause zurückkehrt, wird das Flugzeugteil gerade aus seinem Zimmer entfernt. Donnie hat weitere Visionen von Frank, der dabei meist in Rätseln spricht. Er prophezeit ihm das Ende der Welt, welches in 28 Tagen, 6 Stunden, 42 Minuten und 12 Sekunden stattfinden soll.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch spontan noch ein Film ein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch der wo da so ne Firma ne Zeitmaschine hat und sie an irgendeinem Schloss in Frankreich rauskommen etc. pp. oder?

Der lief erst letztens im TV xD


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah den hab ich mir vor kurzem auf dvd gekauft absolut geil (eigendlich total grottig aber halt irgendwie cool :>)


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2009)

Kein Film, sondern DIE Zeitreise-Serie: Doctor Who.


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

*Bill & Ted's verrückte Reise durch die Zeit.*


*Bill & Ted&#8217;s verrückte Reise in die Zukunft *



ein geiler Film^^


----------



## nalcarya (24. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kein Film, sondern DIE Zeitreise-Serie: Doctor Who.


Hm, das wollte ich jetzt auch schreiben!

Vorgestern abend hab ich erst die letzte Folge der 2ten 2005er Staffel gesehen... ich hab ehrlich geheult *snief* ;(

Finde es aber ziemlich dämlich, dass man als Deutscher die ganzen Clips von der BBC-Website nicht anschauen darf.


----------

